# Regular Season Game 47: Houston Rockets vs Milwaukee Bucks (Merged)



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Chalk up another win for us, no way we can lose with the way the Bucks have been playing as of late. Hope Yi has a big game, but very difficult for that to happen when every guard on the Bucks roster prefers chucking...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 47: Houston Rockets vs Milwaukee Bucks*

Hmm, lets see, we played like crap against Indiana. I hope we don't continue to decline on this road trip. Rockets come out sharp and crush Milwaukee.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Regular Season Game 47: Houston Rockets vs Milwaukee Bucks*

Welcome home Novak! He's gonna like blow up!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Regular Season Game 47: Houston Rockets vs Milwaukee Bucks*

It's welcome home Landry as well!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 47: Houston Rockets vs Milwaukee Bucks*

I hope China's gonna be watching Yao dominate again :biggrin:


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game 47: Houston Rockets vs Milwaukee Bucks*

I wonder how many people is going to watch this game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Regular Season Game 47: Houston Rockets @ Milwaukee Bucks*

​*(26-20)/(18-29)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, February 2, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Williams / Ivey / Simmons / Yi / Bogut*


*Preview

Before arriving in the Brew City, Yao Ming had a single question rattling around in his mind.

How many fans in China will tune into Yao vs. Yi II? Nah, not that one.

The bigger question, in Yao's estimation, was this: How would he and the throng of media expected to cover the event fit inside the Bradley Center's tiny visiting locker room?

"I've heard there's going to be even more media (there than the first meeting in Houston)," Yao said. "The locker room is small. I don't know how we'll all fit in there."

He'll have to find a way to make room because the media circus is indeed descending upon Milwaukee.

Before what is expected to be one of the NBA's largest television audiences and a massive collection of international media, Yao will square off against Milwaukee rookie sensation Yi Jianlian for the second time when the Rockets visit the Bucks on Saturday night.

The initial meeting between China's two stars drew an estimated 200 million viewers back home, far exceeding the projected numbers for Sunday's Super Bowl.

Not much will change for Yao vs. Yi II. With the start of the Chinese New Year and the tip slated for Sunday morning in China, the latest matchup is expected to match those ratings -- maybe even exceed them. The game will be carried on 19 different networks throughout the country and covered by over two dozen media outlets.

Consider it China's version of the Super Bowl.

"It's a very special game for Chinese fans," Yao said. "I'm excited that so many people are going to be watching us on the morning of the Super Bowl."

Back in November, the two Chinese stars put on a show during their initial meeting in Houston.

Matching up against former No. 1 pick Andrew Bogut, Yao finished with the slightly better stat line and more importantly, the victory. He netted 28 points and snatched 10 rebounds, guiding Houston to a 104-88 win over the Bucks.

Yi, though, managed to hold his own in the box score. He canned a then-career high 19 points and collected nine rebounds.

Yao was impressed with the rookie's performance in that game, suggesting after it that Yi would eventually become China's best basketball player.

"He's a young kid with a lot of talent," Yao said. "He played pretty well in Houston. Give him more time and he'll give Milwaukee more."

Yao, though, doesn't necessarily believe that Yi (pronounced Ee) should be compared to him.

The two Chinese players are, after all, different. Despite being from the same country and standing over 7-feet tall, the similarities tend to end there.

Yao, a six-time All-Star, is widely known as one of the league's most skilled centers ever for his size. But Yi isn't a center. Rather, the 7-foot forward is more comfortable draining jumpers and running the floor on the wing. In fact, the two players guarded each other less than a handful of times in their first game against one another.

That's why it's a little mind boggling to Yao that Chinese newspapers and web sites are comparing the two stars daily in tale-of-the-tape fashion.

"As Yao said, Yi is a unlike any other Chinese player," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "He's very athletic and he can shoot."

The two players are also at very different stages in their careers. Yao has been through the rigors of NBA life. Yi, meanwhile, has just started.

"It's still tough for him to come in this league and play," Battier said of Yi. "I don't care who you are. You sort of take your medicine your first year and you learn to sink or swim. But as he gains experience and continues to grow, I think he'll be a good player in the league."

Yi has certainly shown signs of his talent -- and taken his lumps -- since the Bucks made him the sixth overall pick in the NBA Draft.

The Chinese star has already emerged as a starter in the Bucks lineup, fitting into a starting five that features Michael Redd and Bogut. During his first season, he's been widely recognized as one of the league's most promising rookies, recently earning an invite to the T-Mobile Rookie Challenge and Youth Jam at All-Star weekend.

But even with that progress, Yi has a long road to NBA stardom. He has struggled of late, failing to reach double figures in scoring over the past seven games.

Yao can relate to Yi's first season.

"I hit a wall too," Yao said of his own rookie season. "Plus, he played like 30 to 40 games in the summer with the national team. I think his energy will be a little down."

Yao, though, noted that Yi has one thing in his favor.

Though he does use an interpreter with the media, Yi already speaks and understands English.

That makes it easier for the rookie to listen to his coach and develop.

"He adjusts quick," Yao said. "I think his language barrier is not as bad as mine during my first year. For me, my first year, language is tough. The biggest adjustment you have is language. He's OK on that so it makes it much easier for him."

Yao is looking forward to seeing what kind of progress the Milwaukee rookie has made since their first meeting three months ago.

Back home, millions will be watching with the same level of interest.

But in the locker room? Yao is hoping to find a little space.

"It's good for China," he said. "But there's going to be a lot of people in there."


Bucks Update: The Bucks have a decent shot at the playoffs since being above .500 isn't a requirement in the Eastern Conference. But they need to snap out of their recent funk and get healthy. Milwaukee has suffered nine losses in their past 12 games. They haven't had leading scorer Michael Redd for the past three games. Former University of Texas guard Royal Ivey has played well filling in for Redd, averaging 17.7 points and 4.3 assists over the past three games.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Threads merged since we had 2 game threads. I cant get your post Cornholio up to the top, so we have to deal with it being lower


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone know if Redd will be back for this game?

Also Yi will need to be guarded. He lifts when he plays Yao. Everyone saw that last time we met.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

11-4 in 08', we should get this one - I hate being blocked out on NBA.TV just because I live in Hou.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Time to low quality Chinese Channel things up!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh. The game's on TV. Bye guys.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yi is taking a lot of shots.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good to have the lead back. That McGrady pull up 3 was nice <3


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

10 assists on 13 field goals


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn cant watch this game. 

I will join it in the 4th Q
But is Bogut outplaying Yao????? He is outscoring him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

No Novak cause Mike James got put on the list twice.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

5pt lead @ the half & Yao playing horrible - I'll take it


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

hroz said:


> Damn cant watch this game.
> 
> I will join it in the 4th Q
> But is Bogut outplaying Yao????? He is outscoring him.


Yao got 2 early fouls.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

hroz said:


> Damn cant watch this game.
> 
> I will join it in the 4th Q
> But is Bogut outplaying Yao????? He is outscoring him.


Bogut abused Deke defensively when Yao sat down in the first quarter with foul troube. I think around three of his baskets came in that time.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

They're doubling Yao aggressively and his passes out have been off-mark. His decision-making is great, but the accuracy of his passes needs improvement.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we need to pull awary this Q


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn great move by Bogut up for a 3 point play now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Yao is missing FTs its apparently catching.


Yao is 2 from 5 now.

Brooks Novak & Yao seem to be the only ones who can hit them on a regular basis.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Are the Rockets finally closing out teams in the 4th??? 

Wow...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great game by TMAC.

I just hope when he is connecting his shots he deferes to Yao.

Right now Yao isnt playing at his best (probably cause we played yesterday & then there is the travel). But when Yao is below his best I like to see him defer to TMAC & vice versa.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Gotta guard the 3pt line & make your FTs


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

They cant score 9 points in 9 seconds its over.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice, 24 assists on 38 shots. ANd Tmac having a decent night tonight


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. My heart skipped a beat when Simmons hit the third 3.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yi shot 1-10?? Ouch...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

12-3 over our last 15 games!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

These last two have been very ugly wins. It looks like we've gone back to T-Mac chucking up shots while everyone else stands around and watches.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> These last two have been very ugly wins. It looks like we've gone back to T-Mac chucking up shots while everyone else stands around and watches.


crap, thats not a good thing


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 12-3 over our last 15 games!


And we're still in 10th... every other team just keeps winning!!!

I don't know what's wrong with Yi, I think the overall poor team play of the Bucks have been infectious...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 12-3 over our last 15 games!


really wow and we are still down man this is just so bad. this really is going to be a photo finish


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 12-3 over our last 15 games!


THose 3 losses really hurt though.

Two 4th Q collapses v the Hornets & 76ers.
Got beat by 10points in the 4th Q v the Hornets
15 in the 4th v the 76ers

The Jazz game we were without Yao TMAC had just made his return so I thought we went okay. Looking back on it, it doesnt hurt that much.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yao and Yi got nervous lol.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>37</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>38</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-5</td><td>3</td><td>9</td><td>12</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>42</td><td>14-27</td><td>2-5</td><td>3-4</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>11</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>33</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>33</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-4</td><td>2-4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>17</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>15</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>21</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP INACTIVE</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>38-75</strong></td><td><strong>5-18</strong></td><td><strong>10-17</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>40</strong></td><td><strong>50</strong></td><td><strong>24</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>91</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>50.7%</strong></td><td><strong>27.8%</strong></td><td><strong>58.8%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 14 (12)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 56, 19) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">MILWAUKEE BUCKS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1022">Bobby Simmons</a>, SF</td><td>23</td><td>5-7</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3214">Yi Jianlian</a>, PF</td><td>30</td><td>1-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-4</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2747">Andrew Bogut</a>, C</td><td>43</td><td>10-20</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2387">Royal Ivey</a>, PG</td><td>27</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2178">Mo Williams</a>, PG</td><td>42</td><td>6-18</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=518">Desmond Mason</a>, SF</td><td>23</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1034">Charlie Bell</a>, SG</td><td>28</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2792">Charlie Villanueva</a>, PF</td><td>18</td><td>5-12</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-4</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1710">Dan Gadzuric</a>, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=741">Michael Ruffin</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=879">Jake Voskuhl</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2512">Awvee Storey</a>, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>33-85</strong></td><td><strong>6-14</strong></td><td><strong>11-15</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>26</strong></td><td><strong>37</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>83</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>38.8%</strong></td><td><strong>42.9%</strong></td><td><strong>73.3%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 5 (2)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Joe Crawford , Olandis Poole , Marc Davis <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,717<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:04<br><p></p></div>


----------

